# Busted up Dr. Pepper bringing $300+ on ebay right now....



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

Script is on the shoulder like some of the old SS Cokes.  Only one known to exist.  Its in pretty bad shape.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Unknown-Dr-Pepper-King-Of-Beverages-Soda-Savannah-GA_W0QQitemZ260564965861QQcategoryZ13915QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## celerycola (Mar 10, 2010)

This exact bottle turned up at the Columbia SC bottle show last month and no one, including Georgia Crown Soda Book authors Ken Nease and Carl Barnet had ever heard of it. The bottler name embossed, James Ray's Sons, had gone out of business by about 1912. No other machine made bottle for James Rays Sons has been found.


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 10, 2010)

Didn't  know we had a big name soda bottler in town in the past..  Cool.  It could come back to it's place of origin...I wouldn't charge him for it.[]


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, you never know what someone will dig up.  Nobody knew that bottle existed until now.  Maybe someone will still find a Dr Pepper embossed Hutchinson some day.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: jays emporium
> 
> Well, you never know what someone will dig up.  Nobody knew that bottle existed until now.  Maybe someone will still find a Dr Pepper embossed Hutchinson some day.


 
 got this info on the Gono soda museum site....

*"Dr Pepper has been a prolific producer of containers for their soft drinks over the years. Their bottle spread ranges from the old Hutchinson style to the modern day painted label bottle. Fifty two generations of painted label bottles have been cataloged, beginning with their first ACL bottle produced in 1955. "*

I'm almost positive I saw a couple on ebay a year or two ago when someone was selling their Dr. Pepper collection.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

some more info

"1885- W. B Morrison at the Old Corner Drug Store in Waco, TX, developed a distinctively flavored drink at his soda fountain. DR PEPPER was not sold in a bottle until 1888."


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a Hutchinson embossed ARTESIA MFG. & BOTTLING CO. WACO, TEX. that was used as the first bottle to contain Dr Pepper but there has never been a Hutchinson found with the words "Dr Pepper" embossed.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 10, 2010)

Did they have a paper label bearing the Dr. Pepper script?  Maybe thats what I saw, one with a paper label.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 10, 2010)

There are some Dr Pepper labels out there that are sometimes glued on the early Artesia Hutch and crown bottles.  I don't know if any have been found with original labels but that is possible.  The first bottles to actually be embossed "Dr Pepper" are the King of Beverages BIM crown top and one variation of the Thief Waco/St Louis BIM crown top.


----------



## ncbred (Mar 11, 2010)

up to $400 now...reserve still not met.


----------



## athometoo (Mar 11, 2010)

finding the bottom half of a dr pepper  king bottle started this for me  . i said if i ever dig one i will throw my shovel down and go home . sam


----------



## ncbred (Mar 15, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: celerycola
> 
> This exact bottle turned up at the Columbia SC bottle show last month and no one, including Georgia Crown Soda Book authors Ken Nease and Carl Barnet had ever heard of it. The bottler name embossed, James Ray's Sons, had gone out of business by about 1912. No other machine made bottle for James Rays Sons has been found.


 
 Must have been their pops...


http://cgi.ebay.com/JAMES-RAY-SAVANNAH-GA-BEER-SODA-MINERAL-WATER-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ380214722114QQcategoryZ1350QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 15, 2010)

In case you haven't noticed yet, the e-Bay auction for this bottle closed yesterday (3-14-10) with a winning bid of $500.00!  I wonder what it would have sold for had it been in mint condition? 

 SODAPOPBOB


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 18, 2016)

Does anyone have any pics of this bottle, thanx, Doyle Bailey


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Feb 19, 2016)

celerycola said:


> This exact bottle turned up at the Columbia SC bottle show last month and no one, including Georgia Crown Soda Book authors Ken Nease and Carl Barnet had ever heard of it. The bottler name embossed, James Ray's Sons, had gone out of business by about 1912. No other machine made bottle for James Rays Sons has been found.



Does anyone have any pics of this bottle or know who bought so I canget some pics, thanx, Doyle


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Apr 16, 2016)

The Artesian Manf and Bottling Co. Waco Texas never had a hutch bottle. They had a blob top, Baltimore Loop, and a Twitchell and a small crown top. The Artesian Co started bottling Dr Pepper in 1891 in Waco, Texas.


----------



## Dr Peppert Sam (Jul 31, 2020)

I recently found and bought a James Ray Dr Pepper KoB bottle. Does anyone on here know of another or about the history of it?


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 1, 2020)

Dr Peppert Sam said:


> I recently found and bought a James Ray Dr Pepper KoB bottle. Does anyone on here know of another or about the history of it?


I've never heard of one before, it's probably a pretty rare one. Could you post a picture of the bottle?


----------



## greendirt330 (Aug 6, 2020)

Dr Peppert Sam said:


> I recently found and bought a James Ray Dr Pepper KoB bottle. Does anyone on here know of another or about the history of it?


If you ever decided to part ways with it I would be highly interested !!


----------

